# Projet de maison connectée [emoji519]Homekit pour location et hors gel : conseil ?



## Tit_Ben (13 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 
J’ai lu quelques sujets, et je voudrais en ouvrir un pour vous parler d’un projet assez complet que j’ai et que j’optimise avant réalisation. J’aimerai vos conseils avisés sur le sujet. Potentiellement le sujet pourrait donner des idées à de futurs propriétaires.

CONTEXTE : 
-Je suis en train d’hériter d’une petite bâtisse dans le Luberon [emoji41] et j’envisage de la louer de temps en temps. 
-La maison est à ce jour en plutot bon état (pour une maison de cet age...) mais n’est quasiment pas utilisable pendant la période froide (Novembre-Mars) car mise hors gel (pas d’eau donc) la maison descend donc progressivement en dessous de 0 pendant l’hiver et devient très difficile à chauffer avant les beaux jours. 
-Elle est située dans une grande propriété, et est potentiellement sujette aux cambriolages.


PROJET : 
Voici l’état actuel de mon projet : 






-Un interphone connecté : Premier pas essentiel, car j’ai besoin de pouvoir ouvrir à distance la propriété, pour des invités, des artisans, les pompiers (protection incendies), et donc des potentiels locataires. Il me faut un interphone qui permette d’activer l’ouverture du portail, avec visio. J’ai trouvé un produit génial, francais, le Fenotek Hi)  https://fenotek.com/fr/?gclid=CjwK...qZqGvkDceff8YCT-hzv5K7BaApYmV9rhoCqyQQAvD_BwE
Qui a l’interet d’etre autonome en connexion cloud (abonnement annuel à payer en plus donc) et à plein de petites fonctions géniales comme le générateur de flashcode avec des créneaux de validité !! [emoji847] Le portail est déjà électrifié, j’ai à priori plus qu’à connecter au dos du Hi).

-Je compte mettre un ensemble Netatmo météo : 1 kit int+ext + 1 module supplémentaire intérieur pour la pièce 2 + un pluviomètre. J’ai besoin de 2 intérieurs car les 2 pièces de cette maison ne communiquent pas... oui c’est bizarre mais la partie de gauche a été ajoutée récemment. 

-A l’avant de la maison je reflechis à mettre un détecteur de mouvements, une lampe connectée et une caméra de surveillance (avec potentiellement un détecteur déjà connecté...
Je n’ai pas encore fait le tour des produits, à part le produit présence de netatmo mais je ne sais pas si il va me correspondre. J’ai pas encore creusé. Il y aura des animaux sur la propriété donc potentiellement leur solution pourrait faire l’affaire car est sensé reconnaitre les animaux des humains.

-A l’interieur c’est rustique, chauffage au bois buche (gratuit) quand présence, sinon le seul moyen c’est des petits radiateurs électriques bain d’huile sans investir dans un système complet. Que je pense brancher sur des prises connectées à compteur d’énergie, à priori d’après les retours lus sur le forum la EVE est le top. Je regarderai ce produit qui semble correspondre au besoin
J’envisage de connecter aussi le sèche serviette. 

-Connectivité : une box 4G car je doute que l’ADSL vienne jusque là et le téléphone est régulièrement coupé par les chutes d’arbres pendant les orages... ainsi qu’une [emoji520]TV que j’imagine connectée à un vidéoprojecteur. A ce sujet j’ai une question, puis-je proposer à mes locataires de visionner des films sur mon compte Netflix tout en leur empéchant l’accès à mes photos (entre autre) ? 

-En bleu c’est la récupération d’eau de pluie dans les goutières que je dois installer.


Voici mon total : 





Soit env 1100 € et + 500 € d’abonnements internets/an.

SCENARIOS 
Bon la première chose c’est la possibilité d’ouvrir la propriété à distance, je reflechis aussi à ouvrir les 2 portes d’entrées avec serrures connectées, mais pour l’instant je ne pense pas le faire. Avec envoi de texto avec flashcode à la personne et alerte quand elle ouvre. Ca c’est déjà pas mal en terme de connectivité je trouve [emoji106]

Ensuite l’idée c’est de faire des scénarios du genre 

>SI T(pièce)<10°C ALORS allumer radiateur (dont le thermostat sera reglé à moitié ou tiers pour ne pas faire d’appels de courant trop forts). 
Puis si logement est prochainement occupé pour un week end par exemple, monter la consigne à 17°C.


>SI présence à l’extérieur (capteur de présence) ALORS allumer lampe + camera. 



CONSEILS : 
Que pensez de ce montage ? 
Quels conseils me donneriez vous ? 
Quelle vidéosurveillance me conseillez vous ? 
Quels produits « prise » exactement ?

Je prends toutes les remarques, et bonnes idées aussi [emoji56]
Merci à vous.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir 

Pour les serrures , pourquoi ne pas prendre des serrures à codes un peux de style


----------



## Tit_Ben (14 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 122623
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 raisons : 
1) Il faut que ce soit sans jus, car on a eu par le passé de nombreuses coupures de courant, et c’est quand meme con de ne pas pouvoir rentrer chez soi si le jus a sauté. 
2) Il y a 2 portes d’entrées avec 2 volets (portes fenetres) donc 4 serrures à ce jour, même si on se limite à 2 avec les volets par exemple, c’est 2 fois plus cher qu’une maison classique. 
3) c’est des vieux systèmes de gros verrous, pas de serrure 3 point sur porte blindé, loin de là !


----------



## Tit_Ben (28 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, 
Mon projet avance et du rêve on passe à la réalité, le budget n’est par exemple plus le même, si j’arrive à rentrer une réno sympa pour 5000€ ca serait pas mal. 

Je rappelle la contrainte principale : pas de liaison au réseau, donc obligation de passer par la 4G. Et de garder la maison hors gel l’hiver.

Du coup en grattant les couts, je me pause la question de la faisabilité suivante : 






A savoir, 
-Une box 4G orange, branchée au secteur abonnement 2G/mois
-reliée à un pont Ikea en ethernet lui meme connecté à 2 prises ikea sur lesquelles sont branchées les radiateurs bain d’huile
-une sonde Eve dans les pièces
-une apple TV pour concentrer le tout sur Home kit (et pas forcément d’écran pour l’instant).

Que pensez vous de la faisabilité d’un tel montage ? 
>> Apple TV sans écran, c’est possible ? 
>> Quid d’un abonnement 2G (pas cher à 10€) pour faire passer cette data ? 
>> Comment configurer les produits HomeKit ? Faisable de le faire d’un iPad connecté puis de passer le relais à l’apple TV pour gérer à domicile ?

Dans un 2eme temps je peux me prendre un écran HDMI, ou un vidéoproj, pour les soirées, mais du coup les 2G vont être limite et après les abonnements sont chers (25 € pour le 15Go...)


----------



## apaisant (22 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, as tu des nouvelles avancées sur ton projet ? Je suis curieux de savoir comment tu as avancé car j'aimerai peut être avoir un petit similaire.


----------



## Tit_Ben (22 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour, merci de t’y intéresser [emoji1317] 
Je suis justement dans la maison ce week-end. 
Alors bien sûr comme tout projet c’est ... vivant, la toiture s’est effondrée sur 1m2 j’ai donc une priorité là dessus pour l’instant, avec un gros budget qui va y aller. Bon cela dit j’en profite pour mettre un poêle à bois dans la pièce de droite (sur le dessin) qui n’était pas chauffée. Et des gouttières pour enlever l’humidité le long des murs, et faire la récupération d’eaux pluviales. 

Côté maison connectée puisque c’est le sujet. Pour l’instant le portail n’est pas électrifié, un morceau est en réparation, donc le Fenotek n’est pas à l’ordre du jour. 

A l’intérieur, je pars si tout va bien sur un kit ÈVE complet, pour 2 raisons, ça me semble qualitatif, et il y a une promo qui permet à partir de 500€ d’avoir une Apple TV à 0€. 
Du coup l’un dans l’autre ça me fait le même prix qu’un kit Netatmo + IKEA. 
Ce qui me fait passer le pas c’est aussi le nouveau pont wifi qui sort ce mois ci permettant de passer je l’espère le gros mur. 

Voici mon comparatif : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A voir si j’arrive à sortir cette somme avant l’hiver qui pointe le bout de son nez. Parce que j’ai beaucoup à investir d’un coup ! 

Après personne n’a répondu à mes questions donc je me demerde un peu tout seul quoi [emoji46]

Et toi c’est quoi ton projet ? [emoji537]


----------



## Scream57 (25 Septembre 2019)

Petit conseil que je peux t’apporter, dans mon cas (je ne sais pas si c’est général) il arrive que les produits IKEA perde la connexion avec HomeKit (souvent après une mise à jour) du coup je suis obligé de débrancher et rebrancher le pont IKEA. Quand tu es sur place, ce n’est pas dérangeant mais à 500km de chez toi c’est plus compliqué...

Branche ton pont sur une prise connecté autre que IKEA (moi j’ai une Koogeek, mais tu peux voir du côté de Legrand Netatmo) ça te permet de relancer le pont à distance et retrouver la connectivité avec HomeKit 

Autre idée, je ne suis absolument pas fan du tout des box opérateurs, du coup j’ai en plus un routeur Netgear Nighthawk R7800. Je trouve que la connexion wifi est plus stable et pénètre mieux les murs, et grâce à l’application Netgear tu peux lancer un redémarrage du routeur à distance également...

Si c’est la box orange qui merde alors là je n’ai pas de solution.

Pour ma part j’ai 2 caméras PRESENCE Netatmo, avec un scénario qui allume des ampoules IKEA lorsqu’il détecte des personnes la nuit

Pour ma porte de garage j’utilise un raspberry avec homebridge installé dessus, si tu sais bidouiller ça peux être une solution pour ton portail, pareil que le reste, j’utilise une prise connecté (IKEA cette fois ci) qui permet également de le redémarrer à distance au cas où.

Il ne faut pas oublier que ça reste des produits informatiques et que de temps à autres çà nécessite un redémarrage.

Je ne suis absolument pas expert en domotique, et je ne connais pas tous les produits disponibles sur le marché, mais voilà une idée, il doit en exister plusieurs.


----------



## Tit_Ben (12 Décembre 2019)

Salut, 
J’avance dans mon projet [emoji537]
D’un coté je suis sur l’esthétique de ma maison, et le structurel (une toiture de refaite une ! [emoji914]>[emoji536]) et d’un autre coté je ne peux m’empêcher de domotiser la maison. 

J’ai donc lancé quelques achats, qui pour le moment dorment dans mon coffre en attendant mieux, 

-Je me suis tourné vers un routeur 4G+ TP link Archer MR600, 
https://www.tp-link.com/fr/home-networking/3g-4g-router/archer-mr600/ 
qui m’a semblé répondre parfaitement à mon besoin et qui remplace visiblement très avantageusement l’airbox d’orange que j’envisageais, pour quasi le meme prix, mais avec des débits autrement supérieurs en théorie et une possibilité en doublant presque le prix de déporter les antennes sur le toit et ainsi augmenter sensiblement le débit [emoji341] ! Sachant que je dispose de gros murs en pierre, il semblerait que cette évolution soit vraiment maline à moyen terme, mais j’attends de tester déjà comme ça. De plus il me permet d’utiliser la solution IKEA qui nécessitait un branchement en ethernet à la box. Je verrais mais peut-être l’apple TV aussi sera en ethernet.
Par ailleurs le serveur permet (et en francais) de faire des réglages fins du réseau, notamment de créer facilement semble t-il des réseaux invités, ce qui sera pratique pour de la location saisonnière.

-J’ai fait un tour chez IKEA pour me fournir dans un kit complet à une centaine d’€ seulement : 1 concentrateur, 1 amplificateur, 3 ampoules et 4 prises. De quoi éclairer 1 de mes 2 pièces et chauffer les 2 en radiateurs à bain d’huile.[emoji366][emoji362]

-Je vais me prendre une apple TV HD 

-je cherche d’occasion un téléviseur full HD [emoji985]

Et puis une fois tout cela fait, me manquera plus qu’à aller installer tout ça ! 
J’ai bien lu le message précédent, il faut donc que je trouve une prise connectée pas trop chère pour brancher mon concentrateur IKEA afin de le redémarrer à distance [emoji366] (pourquoi pas une automation tous les X jours ? Possible ?)

-Il va me manquer la solution Netatmo que je pense prendre finalement, avec dans l’idéal un kit meteo complet [emoji942] (2 modules int. 1 module ext. vent et pluie) Mais aussi pourquoi pas la nouvelle sonnette prévue pour bientot... j’y reflechis, il me manque de savoir si mon wifi réussira à traverser 150m de foret avec un amplificateur... (j’en ai trouvé avec des portées jusqu’à 300m mais aucun retour d’expérience en extérieur). Dans le temps je pourrais être interessé par la caméra de surveillance aussi ainsi que des lampes à détection pour devant la maison, mais il faudrait que les finances suivent (projet de location dès cet été).
Dans un premier temps je vais juste prendre une station météo à 170€ pour répondre au premier besoin (mettre hors gel). 

Coté forfait 4G+, normalement j’ai une solution très peu onéreuse : J’ai lancé l’option Multi SIM internet de chez Sosh, qui me reviendra donc à 5€/mois supplémentaire pour avoir la connexion ! Sachant que j’ai choisi cet opérateur l’année dernière car c’est celui qui couvre le mieux ma propriété. J’ai donc baissé mes frais de fonctionnement de beaucoup et j’ai 50 Go en tout, sachant que j’en consomme rarement plus de 25/mois actuellement (À la place d’un abonnement à 15€/mois mini chez orange pour une airbox qui aurait sans doute pas capté grand chose depuis chez moi.

Je vous tiens au courant des avancées et espère pouvoir tester ca rapidement (me faut la carte SIM déjà). 
Si vous avez des conseils ou des remarques, le forum est là pour ça.


----------



## Tit_Ben (12 Décembre 2019)

Le projet à l’état actuel, avec les usages prévus pour les 4 prises.






-3 radiateurs + peut-etre le chauffe serviette (à voir si pertinent)
-Le chauffe eau
-Le frigo

Ainsi je peux prévoir ma venue ou celle de clients, X heures avant l’arrivée à la maison. 
Pour les lumières c’est juste pour pouvoir faire une lumière d’ambiance et éteindre depuis le lit (interrupteur à l’entrée)

Je n’ai pas positionné les autres connections en projet.


----------



## Tit_Ben (13 Décembre 2019)

test du matos au bureau (pas dans sa config finale donc), 
Les configuration du matériel s’est bien passé, 
Le routeur, nickel, création de compte et puis ca roule, très simple et en Français ! J’ai pu créer un réseau invité avec mot de passe et mes appareils se connectent au mieux entre les réseaux 2,4 et 5 GHz (option smart connect)
Ensuite appairage du kit IKEA, le concentrateur ça a été un poil laborieux, 3-4 essais comme j’ai pu lire partout (du coup on s’affole pas). Mais par contre pour les accessoirs, en 10-15 s chacun sans aucun bug à déplorer (1 interrupteur, 4 prises et 1 amplificateur) intégration immédiate à Homekit, maintenant je peux dire « «eteint le frigo » depuis ma montre [emoji41]
Bon le frigo est pas branché ... mais j’adore !

A suivre...


----------



## Tit_Ben (22 Décembre 2019)

Maison connectée... heu quelques heures !

J’ai fait mon installation réelle vendredi, j’avais presque tout, me manquait qu’un cable HDMI que j’ai du acheter là bas. [emoji58]

Mon installation pour pas trop cher : 











En effet, tout compris je suis à : 






Sachant qu’on m’offre la station météo à [emoji319] 
Pour l’instant je pars donc sur une double SIM de mon abonnement téléphone, donc 5€/mois pour connecter la maison. Je suis au moins cher que j’ai trouvé.

Plus tard je vais ajouter quelques trucs, mais déjà faudrait que ca marche déjà...

En effet, j’ai pu tester sur place, en conditions (cad depuis l’iphone connecté en 4G sur un autre réseau) et ca marchait très bien ! C’est très satisfaisant. 
Et puis rentré chez moi j’ai pu éteindre les radiateurs qui tournaient à distance, jusque là tout allait bien, mais samedi matin quand j’ai voulu jouer avec, tout était déconnecté « indisponible » exactement, comme la veille il était indiqué « mise à jour en attente » j’imagine que tout a planté... enfin j’espère que c’est pas autre chose ! 

En l’état actuel des choses ma maison n’est donc pas connectée, je n’ai pas idée d’où ca vient et c’est plutot une mauvaise surprise. 
Des pistes sont indiquées ici : 









						Découverte de TRÅDFRI, la domotique bon marché d’IKEA compatible HomeKit
					

IKEA est désormais un acteur majeur du monde de la domotique, avec toute une gamme de produits regroupés sous la marque TRÅDFRI. Le géant de l’ameublement avait commencé de manière très discrète avec quelques ampoules connectées faisant partie d'un écosystème totalement fermé. En ouvrant son...




					www.igen.fr
				




Il est peut-être question d’imposer l’adresse IP de la passerelle, mais je n’ai aucune idée de comment faire avec un TP-Link... 
Il était aussi question de pouvoir redémarrer la passerelle en la branchant sur un interrupteur connecté d’une autre marque. Bien sur j’ai pas anticipé (et j’ai atteint ma limite financière surtout).

Donc à suivre, parce que là pour le moment c’est choux blanc malheureusement.


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Janvier 2020)

2eme tentative en cours, 

En arrivant à la maison, il n’y avait rien de spécial qui explique la coupure de liaison avec les prises, c’est donc certainement la MàJ des modules IKEA... ‍♂️

Après avoir redémarré tout le monde (changement d’organisation) ; J’ai ajouté 
-1 ampoule IKEA
-Un kit station météo Netatmo
J’ai donc ma config quasi finale maintenant. 

Et je continue mon monologue, peut-être un jour ça servira à quelqu’un...


----------



## Tit_Ben (16 Janvier 2020)

3 semaines que ca fonctionne comme une horloge, Bilan : j’ai trop d’humidité, j’ai donc acheté un extracteur d’air pour pallier à cela [emoji41]


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Août 2020)

Voir la pièce jointe 184735


Voici,mon installation plutôt aboutie par rapport à ce que je voulais faire, 100% IkEA et Netatmo.
Très content de mon branchement VMC car celle ci étant très bruyante elle sert surtout quand je suis absent (maison secondaire) pour assainir la pièce. 
Pareil sur chauffe eau cela permet d’allumer avant d’arriver seulement et d’avoir l’eau chaude que quand c’est utile.

Ça fait 1 an que j’essaie le système TRADFRI il est finalement très fiable !
L’avantage c’est le prix , je n’hésite pas à acheter une ampoule ou une prise pour compléter mon installation. On parle de 10€ l’unité en gros [emoji57]


----------



## bfe (1 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

je découvre cette conversation à l’instant et suis très intéressé puisque j’ai initié un projet similaire depuis 1 an.

J’ai opté pour un iPad Air comme concentrateur, un modem-routeur 4G et 2 prises Eve Energy pilotée par un Eve Room.
Mon cas d‘usage est le même, maintenir une temperature de 10 degrés quand le logement est vide. 

je me suis heurté au problème suivant : 1) l’app Home d’Apple ne gère pas les règles basées sur la température, j’ai donc acheté l’app Home+ (l’app Eve la gère à moitié, je pourrais détailler si besoin) 2) il y a un délai de plusieurs heures entre l’atteinte du seuil fixé dans la règle et le déclenchement des prises connectées.

En l’état, je trouve que ce système n’est pas très fiable, sans parler des déconnexions occasionnelles...

J’ai vu sur MacG que Legrand allait sortir un module de pilotage de chauffage connecté directement intégré dans le tableau électrique. Ca pourrait apporter un peu de stabilité.


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Novembre 2020)

Trop bien ! Un copain de sujet ! (J’étais un peu tout seul)
Content de voir qu’on est au moins 2 au monde [emoji16]

Moi je passe énormément de temps sur l’app Netatmo notamment grace au widget bien positionné. Ainsi j’ai une vue en permanence sur mes températures, et je joue manuellement. En fait je ne suis pas interessé par l’automatisation tant que ça je crois. Je fais un peu au feeling en fonction de nombreux paramètres (météo à venir, vent, date de venue dans la maison surtout...).

Question fiabilité je suis agréablement surpris, là l’hiver a commencé, j’y vais 1 fois/semaine, à chaque fois je peux lancer un peu avant, ma maison n’est pas froide, je grimpe de 15 à 19 en 2h pour la semaine dernière, c’est nickel. 
L’allumage du chauffe eau je suis très fier aussi. 
Pour l’instant aucun bug à déplorer malgré la solution lowcost et la 4G. 

Mon coin est pomé, mais ils viennent de passer la fibre juste à 5m de ma maison ! [emoji28] Je ne sais pas si je vais passer dessus, car le débit et le volume de 4G est suffisant, mais surtout je pense qu’en zone forestière c’est plus sur, car c’est pas rare que les cables soient coupés par les tempêtes (arbres qui tombent).


----------



## apaisant (8 Novembre 2020)

Salut, et non en fait tu n'étais pas seul. Je lisais ce sujet a chaque mise a jour mais sans commenter. 
Ton installation est super cool, c'est vraiment un rêve que j'aimerai accomplir pour mon appartement aux deux Alpes et mon domicile personnel. Mais j'ai pas assez d'utilité a investir dans un concentrateur Homekit. 

Néanmoins je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc, moi mon chauffe eau est dépendant du contacteur EDF qui fonctionne une fois sur deux avec des horaires a la con. Tu as branché ton chauffe eau sur une prise connectée ? Est ce simple et légal ?
Peut on seulement couper les fils du câble qui sort du chauffe eau pour les bancher a une prise standard qu'on raccorde a une prise connectée ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)

apaisant a dit:


> Salut, et non en fait tu n'étais pas seul. Je lisais ce sujet a chaque mise a jour mais sans commenter.
> Ton installation est super cool, c'est vraiment un rêve que j'aimerai accomplir pour mon appartement aux deux Alpes et mon domicile personnel. Mais j'ai pas assez d'utilité a investir dans un concentrateur Homekit.
> 
> Néanmoins je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc, moi mon chauffe eau est dépendant du contacteur EDF qui fonctionne une fois sur deux avec des horaires a la con. Tu as branché ton chauffe eau sur une prise connectée ? Est ce simple et légal ?
> Peut on seulement couper les fils du câble qui sort du chauffe eau pour les bancher a une prise standard qu'on raccorde a une prise connectée ?



Franchement ça me fait plaisir de voir que j’ai pas écrit tout ça pour rien... j’étais un peu désespéré. 

Pour te répondre :
Heuuuu [emoji28] je sais pas. 
Moi il est connecté à l’arrache (fait maison je pense) sur le tableau, je vois pas trop ce que ça change, si ce n’est la puissance qui doit-être suffisante, mais bon les prises sont homologuées pour des radiateurs (ou alors faudrait qu’ils se soucient de l’annoncer fissa), ca monte à 3000W sur certains modèles donc je me suis pas posé de questions !

Par contre niveau simplicité j’étais au top ! Couic, vis vis, male-prise connectée-femelle, hop terminé. 
D’autant plus que dans mon cas c’était pendant une rénovation, il fallait que je le débranche d’une manière ou d’une autre pour le démonter et le déplacer... 
Après c’est 3 fils, j’avoue je suis pas allé plus loin. 
En cherchant sur google, premier résultat : 



> Vous verrez également qu'il est strictement interdit de brancher un chauffe-eau à une prise murale, que le système électrique doit être inaccessible après avoir été branché, qu'il est obligatoire pour réaliser les branchements, d'employer du fil rigide de 2,5mm2, qu'il est interdit d'"entortiller" les fils autour des tubes d'eau, et que ces fils doivent être gainés.
> 
> Citation : Un chauffe-eau électrique n'est rien d'autre qu'une grosse résistance réchauffant l'eau située autour de lui. (Illustration Jean-Benoit Heron)



Bon c’est pas mural moi, ca compte ? [emoji28]
Par contre c’est le bon diamètre de fils et j’ai mis des prises de jardin, à même de prendre du lourd aussi. 
Je regarderai la prochaine fois si j’ai de la surchauffe ou quoi que ce soit. 
Après si t’es proprio...


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)

Je ne pense pas qu’EDF puisse te dire quoi que ce soit par contre. 
Y’a pas de soucis de ce coté là. 
Si un jour tu le fais, en gros tu mets l’interrupteur sur forcage et tu gère en connecté pour l’arrêter quoi. 
Leur truc c’est plus pour pas que tu consommes comme un porc. Tu risques juste d’avoir plus de conso à l’instant T. Mais pour un appart à la montagne ca parait pas débile non plus !


----------



## apaisant (9 Novembre 2020)

Alors je vais surement essayer ça. 
Surtout que je compte installer une serrure connectée pour les locations temporaires et échanges d'appartement. 
Du coup je sais pas si tu y a déjà réfléchi mais comment tu comptes expliquer la gestion des lumières, chauffages et chauffe eau aux personnes a qui tu vas proposer ton logement ? Notamment des boomers technophobes? 
Sinon serais tu intéressé par un échange d'appartement ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)

apaisant a dit:


> Alors je vais surement essayer ça.
> Surtout que je compte installer une serrure connectée pour les locations temporaires et échanges d'appartement.
> Du coup je sais pas si tu y a déjà réfléchi mais comment tu comptes expliquer la gestion des lumières, chauffages et chauffe eau aux personnes a qui tu vas proposer ton logement ? Notamment des boomers technophobes?
> Sinon serais tu intéressé par un échange d'appartement ?



Bein avec mon système les ampoules restent connectées sur des interrupteurs classiques donc rien ne change pour les boomers je cacherai les télécommandes connectées je pense. En fait j’ai très peu de contraintes, juste en hiver (mais je ne pense pas avoir trop de demandes l’hiver) faut pas qu’ils me coupent le chauffage sur l’appareil et que je puisse plus chauffer. Je vais mettre en place tout un système de modes d’emploi, je pense même en vidéo accessibles depuis l’Apple TV si ça peu ou avec système de flashcode... enfin j’ai plein d’idées sur ça ! [emoji3]

Un échange ça se discute pourquoi pas, moi c’est Bonnieux dans le 84.
Mais je suis encore en travaux, la maison est vivable (j’y vais souvent) mais pour du tarifé j’ai encore quelques travaux d’embellissement. A voir si avec le confinement j’arrive à finir dans l’année


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2020)

Juste pour vous dire que je suis avec attention la progression des travaux car de mon coté je suis en cour d'acquisition d'une maison en Normandie et je compte bien installer de la domotique. Mais comme c'est encore bien flou, et que je en suis propriétaire qu'a la fin du mois, je lis les aventure des autres sur ce sujet avant de moi même m'y lancer. Donc, merci.


----------



## apaisant (9 Novembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> mais pour du tarifé j’ai encore quelques travaux d’embellissement


Justement, ce n'est pas tarifé et ça reste légal. 
Moi aussi pareil, je voulais pas faire de la location au black et j'ai vu que avec Homeexchange, je pouvais échanger mon appartement légalement contre des Guestpoints, avec les garanties du site et l'assurance du logement déjà établise. 
Du coup c'est comme ça que je procède pour l'instant. 
D'où l'intérêt de mettre une serrure connectée et un modem 4G histoire de pas avoir a envoyer les clés a chaque fois. 

Le truc c'est que aux deux Alpes le système heures pleines/heures creuses est vraiment mal géré et le chauffe eau n'est en chauffe que deux heures dans la nuit ou deux heures dans l'après midi selon EDF, c'est vraiment un enfer. 

Est ce que tu as un système similaire et du coup tu le laisse en"marche forcée" tout le temps et tu gére avec la prise connectée ?

Est ce que l'application Ikea est assez complète pour faire des automatisations des plage horaire ?

Ou alors tu penses juste genre deux heures avant une douche a lancer le chauffe eau ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)

La serrure connectée et/ou le portail automatique c’est le rêve ouais ! 
Je lorgne de plus en plus sur la sonnette Netatmo qui te permet d’avoir l’appel sur ton téléphone [emoji7] moi j’ai juste un problème de riche, la maison est hyper loin du portail, du coup la portée en wifi c’est mort ! J’ai envisagé des amplificateurs orientés avec des tubes et tout ... 
faudra que je me replonge dedans mais pour l’instant faudra que je sois présent à la passassions des clés.

Pour gérer ton chauffe eau automatiquement, c’est très simple et du coup je l’ai fait pour te montrer et en fait je crois que je vais le mettre en place chez moi ! 







Dans l’app Maison tu fais une automatisation pour l’allumage et une pour éteindre. 

Avant d’arriver tu l’enclenche avec l’interrupteur ci dessous 


Tu en fais autant que tu veux dans la journée ! 
Après faudrait un raccourci pour tout mettre en place, je vais creuser voir si j’y arrive et je reviens [emoji16]


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)

Donc l’app IKEA smart faut être à coté du concentrateur pour la lancer, ce n’est pas mon cas du coup vu que je ne suis actuellement pas dans cette maison. Moi je ne l’ouvre jamais, sauf au moment d’ajouter des objets connectés IKEA, je ne passe que par l’app Apple Maison qui est synchro sur tous mes appareils. 

J’ai voulu faire un raccourci qui ferait en sorte de lancer les 2 automatisations que j’ai créées ci-dessus (genre switcher cet interrupteur donc) mais les possibilités sont trop justes en mode facile ou alors je ne maitrise pas encore le mode expert où tu joues avec toutes les variables. 

Jusqu’à présent je n’y allais que pour 48h max, et c’est vrai que je laissais le chauffe eau tourner tout le temps, c’est con ! (Comme dans mon logement principal j’ai une chaudière j’avais pas le reflexe...) mais dans la maison connectée, le chauffe-eau est branché sur un simple fusible sans options. 
Donc merci pour cet échange qui me fait gagner des points banquise [emoji56]


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Juste pour vous dire que je suis avec attention la progression des travaux car de mon coté je suis en cour d'acquisition d'une maison en Normandie et je compte bien installer de la domotique. Mais comme c'est encore bien flou, et que je en suis propriétaire qu'a la fin du mois, je lis les aventure des autres sur ce sujet avant de moi même m'y lancer. Donc, merci.



Vous pouvez pas savoir comme ca me fait plaisir d’enfin échanger sur ce sujet qui comme vous le voyez me passionne ! 
Donc n’hésites pas à poser tes questions ici et à partager ton projet !
Dans mon entourage je passe pour un fou avec ma maison connectée, même ma femme elle veut pas que je le fasse dans notre chez nous, elle m’autorise dans la maison secondaire parce qu’on y vit pas ! [emoji28]


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2020)

Pour le moment, j'ai juste acquis des cameras de surveillance que je teste dans ma maison actuel (ça surveille les chats). Une fois acquise, elle iront dans la nouvelle maison qui est une résidence secondaire, c'est pourquoi j'ai besoin d'automatisation et surveillance a distance.

Les camera que j'ai prise   : une TP link avec l'application TAPO qui est très bien faite et fonctionne parfaitement. Je devrais en prendre d'autres pour équiper chaque étage. La seconde, c'est une YI, que je trouve très bien au niveau qualité d'image et mouvement, mais l'application est moins ergonomique. Donc, je ne continuerais pas sur cette marque.

J'ai également une sonnette connecté, mais je ne l'ai pas encore déballée.


----------



## apaisant (10 Novembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> la maison est hyper loin du portail, du coup la portée en wifi c’est mort


Ah oui c'est ça les 150m de forêt que tu parlais avant ?



Tit_Ben a dit:


> Dans mon entourage je passe pour un fou avec ma maison connectée, même ma femme elle veut pas que je le fasse dans notre chez nous, elle m’autorise dans la maison secondaire parce qu’on y vit pas !


Ouais a peu près pareil chez moi, pour moi c'est un gain de temps et de confort, pour le restant du monde c'est du gadget. 


gwen a dit:


> Les camera que j'ai prise : une TP link avec l'application TAPO qui est très bien faite et fonctionne parfaitement. Je devrais en prendre d'autres pour équiper chaque étage. La seconde, c'est une YI, que je trouve très bien au niveau qualité d'image et mouvement, mais l'application est moins ergonomique. Donc, je ne continuerais pas sur cette marque.
> 
> J'ai également une sonnette connecté, mais je ne l'ai pas encore déballée.


 Ce sont tout des produits Homekit?


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2020)

Malheureusement non, pas HomeKit pour les camera. Mais compatible Alexa. C'est aussi un de mes critères. J'ai un Firetv stick et des écrans Echo, donc, je peut regarder facilement la vidéo. Mais, un jour, je changerais peut être. Le but était surtout de tester la surveillance avec ce genre de système et a 23  €, je ne prends pas de gros risque.


----------



## Tit_Ben (10 Novembre 2020)

apaisant a dit:


> Ah oui c'est ça les 150m de forêt que tu parlais avant ?
> 
> 
> Ouais a peu près pareil chez moi, pour moi c'est un gain de temps et de confort, pour le restant du monde c'est du gadget.
> ...



Oui c’est ça, la propriété est plutôt « spacieuse » [emoji28]
C’est un vrai soucis, c’est pour ça que la sonnette Fenotek est une solution pertinente pour moi car elle a un modem 4g intégrée, mais bon ça fait un abonnement encore ! 

T’en penses quoi de l’automatisation que je te propose ? Ça fait le taf non ?


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2020)

apaisant a dit:


> Justement, ce n'est pas tarifé et ça reste légal.
> Moi aussi pareil, je voulais pas faire de la location au black et j'ai vu que avec Homeexchange, je pouvais échanger mon appartement légalement contre des Guestpoints, avec les garanties du site et l'assurance du logement déjà établise.
> Du coup c'est comme ça que je procède pour l'instant.
> D'où l'intérêt de mettre une serrure connectée et un modem 4G histoire de pas avoir a envoyer les clés a chaque fois.
> ...


A la lecture de ce message, tu devrais te demander si l'abonnement (et la tarification) heure pleine/heure creuse est vraiment rentable financièrement et d'un point de vu confort !


----------



## apaisant (11 Novembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> T’en penses quoi de l’automatisation que je te propose ? Ça fait le taf non ?


Ouais c'est pas mal mais j'ai pas de concentrateur Homekit pour l'instant. 

J'ai jamais eu d'iPad ni d'Apple TV et pour ma première fois, j'ai pas envie qu'un de ces périphérique finisse dans un appartement où j'irai deux fois par an. 
J'ai envie de jouer avec un peu chez moi 

Mais par contre je me demandais, pour le modem 4G, si jamais il y a un problème et que je peux pas être sur place, je peux pas faire de maintenance. 

Pareil pour la prise connectée reliée au chauffe eau, si il n'y a plus de connexion suite a un problème avec le modem, est ce que le courant passe quand même si la prise n'est plus connectée à Internet ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (11 Novembre 2020)

Tournes toi vers l’occasion pour un concentrateur, un vieil ipad Air ou TV d’occas ca coute plus grand chose !
T’aura moins la haine de le laisser sur place. Mais bon façon faudra y passer. Je me suis dit pareil. 

Pour les bugs, le modem je vois pas pourquoi il planterait, c’est fiable ces objets quand meme. C’est une box quoi.
Les objets connectés, on le sait c’est un peu plus dépendant de choses et d’autres. 
Et en cas de bug je ne sais pas si ca reste sur 0 ou 1 

Mais bon pas de solution miracle, à part l’intervention humaine (d’un voisin, un concierge, un prestataire ???). Au pire ca marche pas et t’es rendu au point actuel, t’es juste un peu déçu de ton investissement, mais on peut esperer que ce soit qu’une fois.


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Décembre 2020)

Des upgrade dans mon projet : 
Maintenant la maison est équipée comme suit : 

Une station météo ultra complète :





Le kit complet de domotique réparti sur chaque pièce : 





4 radiateurs aux 4 coins de la maison. 

Des scènes bien pensées après plusieurs tests inutiles :






Une pour préparer la maison, une pour dire que j’arrive à lancer au départ de chez moi, une pour aller se coucher et une pour quitter les lieux.

Et un raccourci qui vient piocher dans la scène partir et me permet de quitter sereinement la maison, sans rien oublier, en prévenant ma femme et en lançant le gps 






Je crois que c’est optimisé comme dans mes rêves là ! [emoji847] me manque que l’éclairage extérieur pour être au top quand j’arrive la nuit.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

@Tit_Ben

C'est quoi le matériel pour aboutir a cela ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Décembre 2020)

Très exactement ceci : 





Sachant que c’est une connexion 4G option double SIM sur mon forfait data téléphone à 5€/mois.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

merci pour l'info ,   

Pour l'éclairage , tu as des idées ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Décembre 2020)

Oh bah je vais rester sur du tradfi, ca marche nickel et ca vaut rien. 
Je sais pas si t’as vu mais j’ai déjà 4 ampoules connectées. 

Pour dehors une fois ma terrasse terminée je vais me prendre un abat jour d’extérieur et puis peut-être je testerai le détecteur de mouvement ikea aussi pour voir si ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> tradfi


Je connais pas , je vais regarder 
Pour ma part , je suis partis sur des inter connectés qui sont en wifi , j'ai pas encore changé les ampoules , idem pour les volets , je suis aussi en wifi .


----------



## Moutaille (21 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je connais pas , je vais regarder
> Pour ma part , je suis partis sur des inter connectés qui sont en wifi , j'ai pas encore changé les ampoules , idem pour les volets , je suis aussi en wifi .


J’ai acheté pas mal de produit Tradfri également. J’ai juste rapporté une prise car au final je n’ai pas compris son intérêt vu qu’elle devait forcément être appairée a un déclencheur (interrupteur, détecteur...) à moins que j’aie raté quelque chose ?!


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Vous pouvez utiliser des prises wifi ou des interrupteurs.


----------



## Moutaille (22 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez utiliser des prises wifi ou des interrupteurs.



Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait. Je me suis rabattu sur des prises wifi "standards".
Mais je me demandais vraiment si j'avais raté quelque chose à la configuration car je ne voyais pas l'intérêt d'appairer ces prises Ikea OBLIGATOIREMENT à une de leur commande.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait. Je me suis rabattu sur des prises wifi "standards".
> Mais je me demandais vraiment si j'avais raté quelque chose à la configuration car je ne voyais pas l'intérêt d'appairer ces prises Ikea OBLIGATOIREMENT à une de leur commande.


Je ne comprend pas trop ?


----------



## Moutaille (22 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas trop ?


Et bien lorsque tu achètes une prise Tradfri, tu ne peux pas la relier simplement au hub pour la gérer ensuite dans des automatisations comme une prise connectée "standard".
Il faut forcément acheter un interrupteur ( ou un détecteur de mouvement...) en plus pour la relier à celui ci.
Ca ne correspondait pas à l'usage que je voulais donc je l'ai ramené chez Ikea.

Mais peut être que je n'ai pas compris comment l'installer.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Et bien lorsque tu achètes une prise Tradfri, tu ne peux pas la relier simplement au hub pour la gérer ensuite dans des automatisations comme une prise connectée "standard".
> Il faut forcément acheter un interrupteur ( ou un détecteur de mouvement...) en plus pour la relier à celui ci.
> Ca ne correspondait pas à l'usage que je voulais donc je l'ai ramené chez Ikea.
> 
> Mais peut être que je n'ai pas compris comment l'installer.


Qu'aimerais tu comme installation ?


----------



## Moutaille (22 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qu'aimerais tu comme installation ?


Je gère des veilleuses dans les chambres des enfants qui s'allument et s'éteignent à certains horaires. Idem pour les lumières de Noël par exemple que je gère par des automatisations. Du coup des prises connectées Wifi sont très bien !  Ca marche super bien !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Je gère des veilleuses dans les chambres des enfants qui s'allument et s'éteignent à certains horaires. Idem pour les lumières de Noël par exemple que je gère par des automatisations. Du coup des prises connectées Wifi sont très bien !  Ca marche super bien !


Cela fonction alors ?


----------



## Moutaille (22 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela fonction alors ?


Oui ca fonctionne sans problème.


----------



## Gwen (22 Décembre 2020)

De mon côté, la maison connecté à commencée avec une caméra Tapo relié à un vieil iPhone 6 car je n’ai pas encore l’abonnement fibre. Je cherche d’ailleurs la meilleure offre pour ça, et apparement bouygue est le seul à proposer un abonnement sans Tv à 14 €, mais seulement la première année.

Début timide, mais prometteur. Je suis étonné que cela marche avec le Partage Wifi de l’iphone laissé sur place Depuis deux semaines.


----------



## Tit_Ben (22 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Et bien lorsque tu achètes une prise Tradfri, tu ne peux pas la relier simplement au hub pour la gérer ensuite dans des automatisations comme une prise connectée "standard".
> Il faut forcément acheter un interrupteur ( ou un détecteur de mouvement...) en plus pour la relier à celui ci.
> Ca ne correspondait pas à l'usage que je voulais donc je l'ai ramené chez Ikea.
> 
> Mais peut être que je n'ai pas compris comment l'installer.



Alors oui pour l’appairer il faut un interrupteur, mais c’est pas très contraignant en fait. 
Moi par exemple j’ai acheté le premier kit avec l’interrupteur (qui coute genre 4€de plus) , et maintenant tous les autres je les prends sans l’interrupteur. 
Il faut savoir que tu mets presque autant de prises que tu veux sur 1 interrupteur (j’imagine qu’il y a une limite bien sur) 
Du coup l’interrupteur ne sert qu’à faire la connexion, après il part dans un tiroir et n’en sort plus. 
Y’a juste pour les ampoules, dans le kit il y avait un interrupteur un peu plus complexe à 5 boutons (luminosité/couleur/on off) et j’ai mis toutes les ampoules dessus, celui là je l’ai posé sur la table de nuit. 
Du coup pour allumer ou éteindre j’ai 
-l’interrupteur mural 
-l’interrupteur du lampadaire le cas échéant sur une lumière de table de nuit par exemple
-le bouton IKEA avec les réglages sus-cités
-les applications IKEA 
-et Homekit.
Dans la pratique j’allume les interrupteurs physiques et je fait tout avec Homekit à 90%.

Edit : En gros la solution IKEA est bonne si tu as prévu d’équiper largement ta maison comme c’est mon cas, car il faut rentabiliser le kit centralisateur (33€ c’est pas la mer à boire non plus), potentiellement l’amplificateur de signal (8€ je crois) et l’interrupteur principal (4€), après tout le reste c’est vraiment moins cher comme la prise à 8€, c’est imbattable. Mais c’est sur que si c’est pour mettre 1 prise, ca te fait un kit à 50 € avec un peu plus de complexité à la mise en oeuvre qu’une simple prise Eve au meme prix ! 
Après je trouve ca cool qu’un mastodonte comme IKEA y ait cru et mette le paquet, en espérant qu’à l’avenir ils continuent à sortir des produits sympas.


----------



## Tit_Ben (22 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> De mon côté, la maison connecté à commencée avec une caméra Tapo relié à un vieil iPhone 6 car je n’ai pas encore l’abonnement fibre. Je cherche d’ailleurs la meilleure offre pour ça, et apparement bouygue est le seul à proposer un abonnement sans Tv à 14 €, mais seulement la première année.
> 
> Début timide, mais prometteur. Je suis étonné que cela marche avec le Partage Wifi de l’iphone laissé sur place Depuis deux semaines.



Moi j’ai RED de SFR à 15 €/mois sans TV aussi à la maison. Mais c’est vrai qu’il n’y a pas beaucoup d’offres sans TV, ca me tue !
La fibre en fait ca dépend de l’opérateur qui a creusé dans ta rue si j’ai bien compris... pas très réglo face à la concurrence du coup...


----------



## Moutaille (22 Décembre 2020)

Merci pour tes explications TitBen !

De mon coté, j'ai également pas mal équipé la maison de Ikea et je te rejoins sur le fait qu'une enseigne comme celle là ait décidé de s'y mettre est plutôt une bonne chose !
Concernant mon utilisation, j'utilise surtout les lumières pour gérer les veilleuses de l'étage des enfants. Elles s'allument à 100% la journée et la nuit elles passent à 15% de luminosité et couleur bleue pour faire veilleuse dans les couloirs/WC/sdb jusqu'a revenir à 100% et blanc le matin. 
Par contre j'ai mis des détecteurs de mouvements/interrupteurs Ikea et condamné les interrupteurs car une fois l'interrupteur physiquement éteint par un gamin, et bien tu ne fais plus rien avec Homekit ni avec AUCUN autre protocole de domotique !!


----------



## daffyb (22 Décembre 2020)

Pour la fibre, je change tous les ans, parce que les opérateurs, comme toujours, font des prix pour les nouveaux venus et non pas à l'ancienneté. Bandes de cons.


----------



## daffyb (22 Décembre 2020)

Aujourd'hui même, j'ai fait un switch Free->Orange
L'année dernière, j'avais fait Orange->Free


----------

